# Where Did All This Water Come From....????



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, have had the 28BHS home a total of 2 weeks now. It started to rain the 26th. Walked into the trailer to show it off to some visiting family on the 28th (yesterday) and there is water all over the shelf behind the sofa. The slide was in at the time.

We decided the problem may have something to do with a seal when the slide is in and we fully extend the slide. Mop up all the water, put down some dry paper towels in the area where the leak was first as a tester to see if it leaks again.

Checked last night and the paper towels are soaking again. No visible or audible dripping is occuring, the wall doesn't feel wet. Water just appears in the far right corner of that shelf...... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!

Do I just bring it into a local service place (dealership is 6+ hours away. This place mostly works on semi's, but is contracted to do work for Keystone) and tell them "There's a leak. Fix it." Try to find out what exactly the problem is myself first??? GRRRRR. Frustrating to have this "new" unit 2 weeks and have it leaking as bad as it is.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Josh:

You likely have a leaky slide seal or that window right over the shelf is leaking. Either way you will probably want to have your dealer or perhaps get Keystone to authorize a mobil repair service to make the correction.

For my own curiosity though, I would get it all dry and observe inside while somone outside showers the trailer with a garden hose. You should be able to figure out where it's coming from and maybe even fix it yourself.

Good Luck.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe it's the window. I had a window leak that was coming in from outside where the weather seal is. Look at the outside of the window, and see if there is some type of gap in the seal. Mine had a gap in it where water found it's way in. They just siliconed it with some caulk, which I could have done myself.

I would say if the water is only on the shelf, it's probably just the window. Look it over good, you may save yourself a long trip to the dealer.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We found water on the floor by the sofa when we went to take delivery last Feb. Of course, we left it with them and they did the water hose test and ended up replacing the seal around the slide out. No problems since. At least you found it before you went camping and can get it fixed up right.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. I will take a hard look







at the window seal (with tube of silicone in hand) and see what I can find. 
Hey summergames84: Point WELL MADE and taken regarding finding the leak at home vs. while camping! I now know who to talk to when I need "the glass is half full" re-assurance!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

One last thing. That shelf behind the sofa on our 28BHS's is just press-wood underneath and water will damage it real easy. I think mine got a swollen circular ring from leaving a drink there too long. So do put a towel or something there and keep it dry.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

California Jim said:


> That shelf behind the sofa on our 28BHS's is just press-wood underneath and water will damage it real easy. I think mine got a swollen circular ring from leaving a drink there too long. So do put a towel or something there and keep it dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good tip. I'll call the wife and make sure she keeps something there to catch water at all times.

That reminds me (sort of off topic), talking about that area under the shelf, which is that tall thin outside storage area.... what do you store in there? Its too thin for most anything I can think of except maybe hoses???

Also, does anyone store the sewage drain hose in the bumper? I popped the end off and it fit real nice in there.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Josh:
In my business, we are always looking for the smallest positives, and after 30 years, it has seeped into my private life as well. Thanks for noticing!

We store our outdoor mat and the three collapsible chairs (you know, the kind that come in the bag) and a few other sundries in that narrow storage area of the slide out. I think I have the rocks we use to hold down our outdoor mat in there, as well. It will hold more than you would think.

We store our sewer hose on the bumper in a PVC pile that is strapped on top with bungee cords. I know a lot of folks put them directly in the bumper, too.

I'm sure you can't wait to get the Outback on the road and do some camping. We are having withdrawals.

Good luck solving the leak.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Also, does anyone store the sewage drain hose in the bumper? I popped the end off and it fit real nice in there.


That's why it's hollow, and 4" square. Most RV's whether TT, 5'er, or motorhome have something similar for sewer hose storage.

Good luck with the leak. As far as dealer service, is there another Keystone dealer that might be closer than the Outback dealer you bought from? Any Keystone dealer, regardless of whether they sell Outbacks, some other Keystone line can provide warranty service. I think that if the leak is anything other then the window, I would want the guy who fixes it to have a thorough understanding of Keystone coaches.

I also remember reading somewhere that the truck servicing centers that RV manufacturer's authorize for work, sometimes charge a fee that is not covered by the coach warranty. Something that is worth looking into before you need it.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We use the slide out storge area for:
Hoses, extension cords, adapters, fittings, nozzles, rubber gloves, etc. Basically, it's for all the things I need when I'm on that side of the unit.

Sewer hose goes inside the bumper.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On an ironic side note, I checked my rig tonight because we had a huge storm dump buckets of water on us for the last 2 days. Uh huh, I got a leak too







The top bunk is all wet along the outer wall and it seems to have run down to the lower bunk too. I suspect it's the window over the top bunk as that's really the only thing there. I'll be following my own advice now to track it down.









OH yeah, I put all my utility stuff in that outer slide compartment. Trust me it's plenty big. I have the following in there now and still have room to spare:

2 x 25' water hoses
25' gray dumping water hose
25' 30amp electrical extension cord
50' cable TV cable
flush king
water filter
RV tool kit
bungee cords
and a bunch of miscellaneous adapters-gloves-etc..

I keep a 10' and a 20' sewer hose in the rear bumper.


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, Im starting to get concerned about purchasing a Keystone Outback.
It seems a lot of you out there have leaks.








A leak for a new trailer seems unacceptable.
Tell me theres plenty of you out there with no problems!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

All brands of RV's, be they a Keystone, Fleetwood, or some other manufacturer will suffer from leaks. The coaches undergo a great deal of stress and movement while be towed down the road.

The important thing is to buy from a manufacturer that stands behind it's product, and for the most part, Keystone does just that. There is more than one person on this forum that has had an issue repaired by Keystone, out of warranty at no or little cost to the owner.

That to me, is standing behind your product. It also helps to have a good dealer service department to work with. A bad service department reflects poorly on the manufacturer.

I think if you ask around, you will find an overwhelming amount of folks here that would, and will readily recommend a Keystone Outback for your next TT, even those with leaks.

Good luck with what ever you choose.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One thing I have discovered that leads to leaks in the slide is getting a small stick or branch caught under the slide seal. I found out through experience that sticks can become wedged under the seal. The seal is thick enough that it can create an open pocket yet you won't be able to see either end of the stick. I brought my slide in partway and carefully explored the seal with a smooth popcicle stick. I slid it (very gently) along the underside the seal from both the inside and the outside. I was AMAZED by the junk I pulled out. I would do this if I were you just to eliminate the possiblity. Doing this will also give you an idea where the seal doesn't fit as tight as it does in other places.

Let me reiterate be very gentle. You don't want to damage the seal or the rubber roof membrane on the top of the slide. You also don't want to break the stick and wind up with a popcicle stick under the seal.

Reverie


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

No leaks on my 28BH-S yet ... My old TT leaked around one window and the TV antenna adjustment handle eventually leaked as well.

Trick is to keep your eyes open and get them fixed as soon as you notice them (dealer or do it yourself)

I use my Slideout storage area to store fishing rods and tackle, outdoor toys (ball gloves, frisbees etc) and a water container and funnel for filling the fresh tank when we are dry camping.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We've got a leak in the forward pass through hatch on our 23RS- the dealer has ordered a new one. Bummer. I hope it's the only one we'll have.

Kevin P.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

*"Wow, Im starting to get concerned about purchasing a Keystone Outback.
It seems a lot of you out there have leaks. 
A leak for a new trailer seems unacceptable.
Tell me theres plenty of you out there with no problems! "*

Well, let me help to re-assure you. I can't believe I am actually going to fess-up to this, but here it goes....

THE SOURCE OF THE LEAK WAS.... THE WINDOW WAS SLIGHTLY OPEN.

Let us never speak of this again.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Its amazing how fast water can get by open windows







.

Its good to hear it was only a minor problem.

KJP1969 - The leak on the forward pass thru door will not be fixed by replacing the door. The top of the hinge needs to be sealed as it does not come from the factory sealed. Some people have put rain gutters above the doors to re-direct the water away from the hinge.


----------



## MR RV 1 (Dec 29, 2004)

Calicamper said:


> Wow, Im starting to get concerned about purchasing a Keystone Outback.
> It seems a lot of you out there have leaks.
> 
> 
> ...


I am in the sales end of the Outback game and I haven't seen a leak situation with my customers. You must remember, in the forum format, people are helping others with like situations. All RV's can need tlc just like a newly built home needs some extra attention. Be sure to pick a dealer that can stand behind their products with a good service department.
Happy camping.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow! An actual Outback-type sales person. Can you get us good deals?

Reverie

"No, I'm not ready to buy another."


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

J...
Glad you found the source of the water leakage. I am glad it was nothing more than an open window! Sometimes, we learn the hard way. At least we learn!

Happy, dry camping!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Josh,
Talk about an easy fix!


----------

